# My Yard Haunt is IN with Haunted House Association!



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Just joined tonight, so I am Elated, Excited, Thrilled, Happy, and knowing that it will help my Yard Haunt to grow and perhaps have a chance to become Professional, at some point down the road. 
But it will also give More Credibility to my Yard Haunt and maybe one day, combine All of the Decorating Efforts into the Culmonation of a Professional Events Company.


----------

